# Librerias Orcad



## llinxtronic (Oct 2, 2009)

Buenas tardes,

Estoy implementando en Orcad capture un circuito. El problema viene para encontrar los componentes: driver MC34151, autoacoplador 6N137, el chip para el PWM UC3524 y un schoktty MBR20100. 
He hablado mogollon del tema y unos me dicen que utilice Eagle, otros Proteus y mi tutor que use Orcad (mejor hacer caso a este último) , la cosa es que da igual por dodne lo mire que no encuentro librerias para estos componentes. He probado a hacer yo el uc2534, pero lo más seguro es que no este bien. Para el esquema no importa, pero para la simulación me crearia grandes problemas.
Si alguien tuviese estas librerias me haria un gran favor o simplemente que me dé algun otro consejo.
Muchisimas gracias!


----------

